# "On Fire" Box Elder



## Gary Max (Jul 17, 2009)

So there was one big square of Box elder that was cut funny and just would not stack with the others.

This vase will be about 14 inchs tall

I cut the center half out and tossed it up on the lathe---the ends are listed for sale. I hope to get-r-done today.


----------



## Manny (Jul 17, 2009)

wow Gary. Just wow. Makes me wish I owned a bigger lathe. 


Manny


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 17, 2009)

Manny---look at the back ground----I had to stack some of the wood between the lathe and my layout table-----I am really running out of space.


----------



## el_d (Jul 17, 2009)

Really nice Gary. Crazy flames.


----------



## mickr (Jul 17, 2009)

good golly, that is some gorgeous wood..lucky you...sorry you are jammed up with wood...it's sad...so very sad...Max I feel 'fer 'ya


----------



## Bree (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow!  There's a lot of pen blanks in that chunk of wood!!  LOL!  That's going to be a 200 pen vase!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 17, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree -that is a beautiful piece of wood. The double flames - the red and the chatoyance grain are stunning together. That will make a VERY pricey vase.


----------



## Gagler (Jul 17, 2009)

now that is going to turn out beautiful....please show a picture of the final!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great Gary! Hate that it will have to be displayed in a room with no natural light.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! I can't wait to see the finished vase! Alice


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 19, 2009)

Alice ---I am headed out right now to Get-r-done.
It's a bear to hollow out a vase this deeeeeeep.
I did cut up a bunch of pen blanks from the same block of wood --they are super nice.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2009)

The color and the grain in the wood are beautiful.  I am eager to see the final piece.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG! that is going to be a showpiece ya got there Gary.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 19, 2009)

Here she is fresh off the lathe---she stands about 14 inchs tall and 6 inchs at the widest point.
The shape is a very simple "Jar"-----now she gets to nap for about a week.
Now go buy some Box Elder pen blanks from me----we have reduced the price of the blanks----------:biggrin:
Thanks and hope you enjoy


----------



## JohnU (Jul 19, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Manny---look at the back ground----I had to stack some of the wood between the lathe and my layout table-----I am really running out of space.


Gary,  I feel real bad for you.  lol  


That turned out reall Nice!  Beautiful job!


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 19, 2009)

Gary, BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## great12b4ever (Jul 20, 2009)

Super nice!!


----------

